# anlage eines schwimmteiches



## christel (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe teichbesitzer, brauche dringend entscheidungs hilfe
bin neu hier und erst vor kurzem auf dieses forum gestossen.
wir möchten uns einen *schwimmteich* bauen in leichter hanglage. größe soll ca 160 m2 sein.vielleicht auch etwas größer.hwir haben uns schon unterlagen bei naturgart bestellt und waren uns auch fast sicher mit ihnen zu bauen,aber nachdem ich gelesen habe , daß es schon  probleme mit dem filter gab noch einmal die frage: wenn wir einen filtergraben in der größe 2,5x12m und einen ufergraben einplanen und wir den eigentlichen schwimmteich nährstoffarm halten (also wenig pflanzen) und wir nur die sedimente absaugen und in den filtergraben leiten, und zurück über einen bachlauf in den teich müßte dieses system doch funktionieren? oder nicht?ich bin total verunsichert.
bin für jede meinung dankbar
liebe grüße christel


----------



## Haitu (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Hi,

da sind einige Aussagen, die mir nicht stimmig erscheinen.
Zunächst einmal zu den Begriffen.
Unter Filtergraben verstehe ich einen ca. 50cm tiefen Graben der mit einem durchlässigen Substat gefüllt ist in dem sich Bakterien ansiedeln die Nährstoffe abbauen (kein Wasserüberstau). In diesen Filtergraben sollte möglichst sedimentfreies Wasser eingeleitet werden, damit er nicht frühzeitig verschlammt. Hier sollte dann eigentlich eine Vorklärung vorgeschaltet sein.
Welche Funktion hat der "Ufergraben". "Ufergraben" ist eigentlich kein Begriff unter dem ich mir eine bestimmte Funktion vorstellen kann. Soll das eine Pflanzenzone sein?
Ein Bachlauf als solches ist ein Accessoire ohne reinigende Funktion und wärmt im schlechtesten Fall das Wasser unnötig auf.
Einen Bachlauf würde ich nur einplanen, wenn er zu meinem ästhetischen Anspruch gehört.
Den Schwimmteich nährstoffarm halten durch wenig Pflanzen hört sich für mich auch erst einmal komisch an.
Viele Pflanzen bedeuten auch viel Aufnahme von Nährstoffen.
Dass im Schwimmbereich selber kaum Pflanzen sein können leuchtet mir ein aber dann sollte eine Sumpfzone eingeplant sein "Ufergraben"?
Ein approbater Reinigungsablauf sähe nach meiner Kenntnis dann so aus:
Vom Schwimmteich zur Vorklärung zum Filtergraben zur Pflanzenzone zum Schwimmteich.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Hallo Christel,

Willkommen im Forum.
Das System "Schwimmteich" wird ja in vers. Form so gebaut-auch ohne NG. Bei meiner Planung bin ich auch von den Ideen auf der HP und den Heftchen geleitet worden. Zur Umsetzung ist es bisher leider noch nicht gekommen... es fehlt am Wichtigsten. 
Nur weil der Filter von NG nicht hinhaut, muss der Rest doch kein Schrott sein. Sie gehen im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen sehr offen mit der Kritik und den Produktionsfehlern um und versuchen nicht, die Mängel unter den Tisch zu kehren. Allein dafür haben sie sich gerade in der heutigen Zeit meinen Respekt verdient!
Aber die Sache mit den wenigen Pflanzen im Teich kommt mir auch suspekt vor. Kann es sein, dass es eher auf nährstoffarmes Wasser im Teich selbst und damit nicht genügend Pflanzenwachstum darin abzielt? 

@ Otto,

NG verwendet die Begriffe etwas anders-nicht unbedingt falsch, denn was Du unter Filtergraben verstehst ist etwas anderes.
Schau doch mal auf deren HP www.naturagart.de, dann lösen sich diese Fragen hoffentlich.
Wenn nicht, dann sollten wir darüber reden


----------



## StefanS (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Hallo Christel,

bevor Ihr Euch an die Kleinigkeit begebt, einen Schwimmteich von mehr als 160 m² zu bauen, möchte ich doch dringend empfehlen, Euch zuerst das notwendige Wissen anzueignen, sorgfältig zu planen und dann an die Umsetzung zu denken. Auch die NG Mitarbeiter sind sehr davon angetan, wenn sie es mit Kunden zu tun haben, bei denen man nicht Unmengen Zeit damit vergeuden muss, ihnen die einfachsten Grundlagen zu vermitteln, sondern mehr oder minder zügig zu den eigentlich schwierigen Punkten der (individuellen) Teichgestaltung vordringen kann.

Und an diesen Grundlagen scheint es eben zu fehlen: An was übest Du Kritik ? Am Filtergraben oder am __ Filtersystem ? NG bietet beides an. Der Filtergraben funktioniert durchaus sehr gut, bei dem Filtersystem mache ich mir auch erhebliche Gedanken, ob die geschilderten Vorzüge alle so zutreffen. Diese Diskussion bewegt sich aber dann schon auf einigermassen hohem Niveau. Ich persönlich würde zu dem Filtergraben raten, der im wesentlichen ja ein gestrecktes Absetzbecken mit extrem niedrigem Durchsatz ist. Wenn Ihr keine Fische einsetzen wollt (und Fische haben m.E. in einem Schwimmteich aus Gründen der Nährstoffarmut nichts zu suchen) braucht Ihr auch keinen - biologischen - Filter. Leider bewirbt NG seinen Filter als eine Art Super-Feinsieb. Diese Aufgabe kann eigentlich kein biologischer Filter leisten, sondern nur ein Bogenfilter oder Spaltsieb, und das sind wieder vollkommen andere Prinzipen. Ein biologischer Filter macht an einem fischlosen Bedeteich meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Man müsste mir schon einmal erklären, welche Funktion er denn erfüllen soll.

Ich selbst würde in einem solchen Teich wohl gross dimensionierte Skimmer oder Überlaufrinnen - an der richtigen Stelle in Hauptwindrichtung platziert - einsetzen und das Wasser über ein Spaltsieb reinigen. Hinzu käme ein Fltergraben und ausreichend Pflanzen in dafür vorgesehenen Reinigungszonen. Aus die Maus, schwierig ist vor allem, ausreichend dimensionierte Skimmer oder Überlaufrinnen, am besten kombiniert mit einer automatischen Wasserstandsregulierung, zu finden. Da die verschiedenen Hersteller zwar jede Menge nutzlosen Krempel produzieren, aber selten wirklich professionelles Equipment, bleibt eigentlich nur Selbstbau oder bauen lassen.

Nährstoffarm = geringe Bepflanzung ?? Wo hast Du das denn her ? Eine ausreichend starke Bepflanzung dient gerade dazu, Nährstoffe (ich spreche hier von Makronährstoffen, also von Nitrat und Phosphat) in Pflanzenmasse zu binden. Diese Pflanzenmasse kann man dann auslichten und entsorgen - und dem Teich so die Nährstoffe entziehen, die bei der Verrottung der Pflanzenmasse wieder - auch den Algen - zur Verfügung stünde. Also zahlreiche Pflanzen sind gefragt, nicht geringe Bepflanzung !

Ich kann Dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, Dir die Planungsunterlagen von von NG zu beschaffen. Im Vergleich zum Gesamtpreis des Schwimmteiches sind sie lächerlich preisgünstig und werden sogar noch angerechnet, wenn Du hernach mit NG baust. Wenn Du Dich für einen anderen Anbieter entscheidest (ich würde aber daran denken: Den wirklichen Kunden vermittelt NG das erforderliche Knohow im Detail, was sich auch andere Anbieter - so sie es denn liefern - sehr gu bezahlen lassen), lässt sich der Verlust leicht verschmerzen. Diese Planungsunterlagen würde ich sorgfältig studieren und zu verstehen versuchen: Da steht praktisch kein Satz drin, der überflüssig wäre. Wenn Du wirklich alles - und noch ein bisschen mehr - verstanden hast, bist Du ein mit allen Wassern gewaschener Bauherr und Auftraggeber. Möglicherweise bist Du in dem einen oder anderen Punkt unterschiedlicher Meinung: Wenn Du aber schon so weit bist, hast Du auch erheblich fortgeschrittenes Wissen ! Also nochmal: Nicht einfach nur herumtröten, dass es mit bestimmten Artikeln Probleme geben soll, sondern sich damit auseinandersetzen, um welche Probleme es sich denn handeln soll, wo diese ihre Ursache haben und wie Du Dich dazu zu stellen gedenkst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Und jetzt sehe ich gerade: Mehr als 160 m² und 20000 Liter Volumen ? Hast Du Dich da vielleicht um eine Null vertan ? Mein winziger 32 m² Pool hat schon 48 m³ ! 20 m³ würden bei mir nie und nimmer unter Schwimmteich laufen - schon gar nicht bei einer solchen Fläche. Sorry, aber da scheint es wirklich bereits an den Grundlagen zu fehlen.


----------



## bonsai (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Ein strahlendes und sehr warmes Moin,Moin aus dem Norden.

@Stefan
Deinen Ausführungen ist nichts hinzuzufügen, ohne ausreichende Planung kann das Ergebnis bei einem solchen Projekt nur Ärger sein.
Eines ist mir allerdings nicht klar, wo kommen die 20m³ her, ich habe davon nichts gelesen oder ist das schon an anderer Stelle beschrieben  worden?

@Christel
Ein Schwimmteich mit min. 160 m², das ist doch schon mal ne Hausnummer und auch für dieses Forum eine starke Sache, interessant und für viele sicher lehrreich. Nur Christel, Hilfestellung für ein spezielles Projekt verlangt auch spezielle Fragestellungen, d, h. gibt es bereits einen Plan mit Draufsicht-und/oder Schnitt-Skizzen. Kannst Du aus diesem Plan abgeleitete Fragen formulieren, z,B, Übergänge, Durchflussmengen, Einbindung des Restgartens o.Ä.. Ohne diese von Dir zu leistenden Vorarbeiten werden die Anworten entsprechend allgemein gehalten sein und nur weiter zu deiner Verwirrung beitragen.
Hier gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Mitgliedern die viel Erfahrung im Bau von Teichen haben und teilweise erstaunliche handwerkliche Lösungen realisiert haben. Sie alle werden sicher gerne Fragen beantworten, nur Du baust DEINEN TEICH, also hilf auch Du uns und stelle Fragen zu DEINEM TEICH.

Wie heißt es so schön: Nur der Fleißige ist vor dem Erfolg nicht sicher.
Wir warten auf die Fragen.

Gruß und nur Mut

Norbert


----------



## Haitu (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Hi Annett,

ich habe bei Naturagart in Sachen Filtergraben mal nachgesehen.
Stimmt, die benutzen den Begriff anders als ich es tue. 
Deren Darstellung der Wasserklärung ist gut nachvollziebar.


----------



## StefanS (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*



			
				bonsai schrieb:
			
		

> Eines ist mir allerdings nicht klar, wo kommen die 20m³ her, ich habe davon nichts gelesen oder ist das schon an anderer Stelle beschrieben  worden?



Hallo Norbert,

im Profil steht "Volumen: 20000". Das können doch nur Liter sein, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Harald (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

ich glaube, Christel passen die Antworten nicht, sie scheint sich schon wieder verabschiedet zu haben....


----------



## StefanS (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

... das kann gut sein, wird ihr aber auch nicht zum funktionierenden Schwimmteich verhelfen. Für das Werfen mit Wattebäuschchen und Lobhudelei als Selbstzweck ist mir die Zeit zu schade.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## christel (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Hallo an alle, 
habe  mich noch nicht verabschiedet, nur leider wenig zeit.(komme gerade von der arbeit und muss gleich wieder los). werde meine fragen konkretisieren sobald ich mehr zeit habe.
sorry,wollte auch keine kritik an ng  üben, habe halt nur gehört , daß es probleme gab mit dem filter.
teichvolumen ist natürlich größer, vermutlich über 250m3.
die unterlagen von ng habe ich heute bekommen.werde sie komplett durcharbeiten und mich dann wieder melden. trotzdem schon mal vielen dank für eure mühe.
liebe grüße aus dem westerwald


----------



## christel (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: anlage eines schwimmteiches*

Hallo, muß mich doch noch mal melden. Glaube, ich habe meine Fragen falsch gestellt und auch einiges ducheinander gebracht.  Für den Schwimmteich planen wir eine Schwimmfläche von ca 160m2.
dazu kommt dann noch ein Filtergraben in der Fläche von 2,5x12m. Rund um den Schwimmteich soll ein Ufergraben gebaut werden in der Breite von mindestens 80 cm, unterschiedliche Wasserhöhen, dieser wird dann bepflanzt. Der Filtergraben dient dazu, die Sedimente , die mit der Ziel-Saugtechnik abgezogen werden,festzuhalten,(Sie setzen sich ab),dadurch wird der Schwimmteich saubergehalten. Der Schwimmteich selbst soll laut Naturagart mitarbeiter nährstoffarm gehalten werden mit wenig Bepflanzung. Was ist also falsch an meiner Aussage? Was den Filter von Naturagart angeht, wollte ich ihn für meinen bereits seit 15 Jahren vorhandenen Naturteich( der übrigens ein Volumen von ca 20000 l haben dürfte) nachrüsten, da ich Goldorfen einsetzen wollte. Dies hat sich aber wahrscheinlich erledigt, da ich heute morgen eine __ Ringelnatter entdeckt habe, die ja wohl auch Fische frißt, und nicht nur die reichlich vorhandenen __ Molche etc.
Meine konkrete Frage zur Zeit ist: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Teichen in Hanglage ca 1.20m Gefälle auf 20m. dass ich einen Wall in Der Breite von min. 2,5 m bauen muß, weiß ich. Ich bekam von Naturagart den Tipp Schotter mit einzubauen, um ihm mehr Halt zu geben. Verdichtet werden muß auch, 
darüber bin ich mir im Klaren. Frage ist. sollte ich den Aushub und das Aufschütten dieses Jahr in Angriff nehmen und sich alles setzen lassen oder gleich die Folie einlegen? Ich habe da schon mehrere Meinungen gehört und möchte gern wissen , wer welche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Stefan möchte ich nur sagen, nur weil mich ich beim Teichvolumen verschrieben habe und meine fragen nicht konkret genug gestellt habe, fehlen mir nicht die nötigen Grundlagen.
Mit meinem kleinen Naturteich hatte ich noch nie Probleme und brauchte auch keine Ratschläge.
 An alle anderen, die mir Ihre Hilfe angeboten haben, ich komme gern darauf zurück. Meine Enkelkinder freuen sich nämlich schon sehr auf den Teich. So und jetzt muß ich ins Geschäft komme sowieso schon zu spät, aber es war mir ein Bedürfnis klarzustellen, daß ich nicht ganz so unwissend bin, wie  einige in diesem Forum meinen.
Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch Allen
Christel


----------

